# Cavapoo or Cavachon?



## Ancientlovely (May 8, 2011)

I am confused.

I know one is crossed with a poodle and one with a Bichon but is there any difference in temperament please as I do not know which to get. ~Is one smaller than the other?

What do they look like as adults? Does anyone have any photos please?
Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Ancientlovely said:


> I am confused.
> 
> I know one is crossed with a poodle and one with a Bichon but is there any difference in temperament please as I do not know which to get. ~Is one smaller than the other?
> 
> ...


Well all cross breeds are different. What does the "cava" bit refer to any way...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

So one is a Cavalier crossed with a Poodle, the other is a Cavalier crossed with a Bichon.

I'd look very carefully at the characteristics of each of those breeds. Crossbreeds aren't always a 50-50 mix of breeds - you could get a dog that is very like one of the breeds and not much like the other, so it's important that you know what the breeds are like.

It's the same with appearance - you could end up with a dog with the moulting Cavalier coat, or the non-moulting poodle/bichon coat. I don't think you can predict what it will look like because dogs could be very different depending on which breed they take after.

So what I'm trying to say through all that waffle is, make sure you like the breeds independently because you don't know how the cross will turn out


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have a german shepherd x alaskan malamute and to be honest all of the litter (now a year old) look completely different and have different temperaments. Mine is very laid back just like his dad.

They are never guaranteed to favour particular characteristics of either breed so i think really it's pot luck what you get with either of these crosses. X

You would be better going for a cavalier or a poodle or a bichon if you are looking for specific size and temperament as you are more likey to be able to see what you are going to get when you meet both pedigree parents rather than having to guess which traits your pup will have??


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

We are Grooming alot of Cocker spaniels crossed with Bichons at the min they are all nice little Dogs.. There's a woman locally who is purposely breeding them.....

Not sure if I totally agree with these ''New Designer'' Breeds and I have the issue with people charging lots of money for them as much a pedigree's after all at the end of the day they ARE x breeds.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You can`t tell what a cross of two breeds will be like. There are two sets of characteristics and it`s a lottery which ones will win. 
Just make sure both parents are health tested for conditions prevalent in their breed. Cavaliers particualrly should be health tested and the bloodline looked at. 
here`s some info on what tests they should have - 
Cavaliers to benefit from two new DNA tests
and 
The Kennel Club


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We have Dexter who is a Cavapoo (well I suppose if you want to be technical you could call him a PooCavapoo!!!!)
His mum was a Cavapoo and his dad was a poodle.
He is totally gorgeous and really well behaved.
At just 6 1/2 months, he is brilliant and very fluffy, totally loyal and an absolute pleasure.
He is a bit bigger than our yorkie, and probably about the size of a smallish cocker spaniel.
I love him to bits!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry - here is a picture of Dexter!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Whichever breed or mix of breeds you decide on
Make sure the puppies parents have been health tested
For Cavaliers this would include syringomyelia testing and heart testing as well as eye testing
Poodles require eye testing too

By doing this you are ensuring your puppy as long and healthy life as possible


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

please don't take my comments the wrong way I've said the cocker/Bichons are nice....and so are the cockerpoo's, Cavachons, Cavapoo's, yorkipoo's, labradoodles, Goldiedoodles Gosh the list is getting endless..... They are all lovely Dogs I'm more concerned about he Breeders and the price they charge etc....


Do you know I cant rememember what the Cocker/Bichons are called now.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well have a look at my avatar and there is Milly my Cavapoo she is now 20 months and the most fantastic thing ever!!!

I know of some others via another forum including Dexter above and they are pretty similar though differ in sizes but all very loving and are great fun.

I have met some Cavachon's as well and they look equally as nice but don't know any more than that.

here's some more of my gorgeous girl ( Oh I also own Monty a cockapoo best mention as Milly is my avatar and can't have fav's now can I?)


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Do you know I cant rememember what the Cocker/Bichons are called now.


Cock-a-chon???

I was talking to a couple I met on the beach this morning. They had two lovely Shih-Tzhu (or however they're spelt), I could have dognapped the little girl :001_tt1: she was gorgeous! We decided that a cross between a Shih-Tzhu and a Bichon would be called a Shi-Chon :lol:.

Loving all these gorgeous pics, and *PennyH* if ever you get fed up of Dexter can I have him please .


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

A girl I know has a patterdale ,so if we crossed him with my wire haired vizsla, we'd get Patla's, but wether wire or not !!Scarey thought !!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> Cock-a-chon???
> 
> I was talking to a couple I met on the beach this morning. They had two lovely Shih-Tzhu (or however they're spelt), I could have dognapped the little girl :001_tt1: she was gorgeous! We decided that a cross between a Shih-Tzhu and a Bichon would be called a Shi-Chon :lol:.
> 
> .


A friend of mine has a cross between a shih-tzu and a poodle - a shitz-poo :lol:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> A friend of mine has a cross between a shih-tzu and a poodle - a shitz-poo :lol:


:lol: :lol:

It could be a Poo-Tzu :lol:.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

No it's not that Spellweaver in fact they look very much like Cockerpoo's Dog


----------



## Ancientlovely (May 8, 2011)

Hi,
Thank you for all the replies and the lovely photos. I looked after a 5month old Cavapoo last week for 4 days and all my family fell in love with it. It had the Cavalier temperament, very laid back and chilled and absolutely no barking excpet when we played ball with it. It also had the lovely poodle coat and was very pretty and intelligent. 

However, there seems to be more Cavachons around than Cavapoos - but I was wondering does the Bichon part make it yappy or more lively than the poodle part? 

Perhaps someone may have experience of both and can provide a general overview. I have had a look on youtube and the Cavachon looks a bit smaller - generally.

I also know it s luck of the draw but it would be nice to start out looking for the right one...........fingers crossed.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> No it's not that Spellweaver in fact they look very much like Cockerpoo's Dog


 ...........


----------

